# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  PBR Routing Πρόβλημα σε 1941

## d.stathopoulos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα,

Έχω βάλει default static routes σε 2 dialer interfaces, τα interfaces είναι PATed:



```
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer2 ==> ΟΤΕ 
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1 ==> Forthnet

ip nat inside source list CORE1 interface Dialer2 overload
ip nat inside source list CORE1 interface Dialer1 overload
```

το CORE1 (ένα /32 και ένα /24 subnet) είναι το LAN πίσω από τον 1941. 
Επίσης τρέχω DMVPN με multiarea OSPF. 

ιδού και το routing table:



```
r1#sh ip route
Codes: L - local, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
       D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area
       N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
       E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2
       i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
       ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
       o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route, H - NHRP, l - LISP
       a - application route
       + - replicated route, % - next hop override

Gateway of last resort is 0.0.0.0 to network 0.0.0.0

S*    0.0.0.0/0 is directly connected, Dialer1
                is directly connected, Dialer2
      10.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 18 subnets, 5 masks
O        10.224.244.0/25
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.244.128/26
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.244.192/27
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.244.224/27
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.0/27
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.32/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.48/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.64/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.80/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.96/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.112/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.128/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.144/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.160/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.176/28
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.192/29
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.245.200/29
           [110/2] via 192.168.169.2, 00:56:48, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        10.224.246.0/25 [110/1001] via 172.16.12.2, 02:38:12, Tunnel0
      46.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        46.246.185.92 is directly connected, Dialer1
      80.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        80.106.108.57 is directly connected, Dialer0
                       is directly connected, Dialer2
      85.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        85.73.34.181 is directly connected, Dialer0
      94.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        94.64.93.18 is directly connected, Dialer2
      172.16.0.0/16 is variably subnetted, 3 subnets, 2 masks
C        172.16.12.0/29 is directly connected, Tunnel0
L        172.16.12.1/32 is directly connected, Tunnel0
O        172.16.12.2/32 [110/1000] via 172.16.12.2, 02:38:12, Tunnel0
      192.168.169.0/24 is variably subnetted, 3 subnets, 2 masks
C        192.168.169.0/30 is directly connected, GigabitEthernet0/0
L        192.168.169.1/32 is directly connected, GigabitEthernet0/0
O        192.168.169.6/32 [110/1001] via 172.16.12.2, 02:38:12, Tunnel0
      192.168.192.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        192.168.192.168 is directly connected, Loopback0
      213.16.246.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        213.16.246.12 is directly connected, Dialer1
```

Από το Gi 0/0 (LAN του CORE1) χρησιμοποιώ PBR MONO για έξοδο στο Internet. 
Δεν έχω ορίσει ip local policy route-map και όλο το router generated traffic ακολουθεί το routing table. 



```
route-map CORE1 deny 10
 match ip address CORE1_TO_CORE2 CORE1_TO_CORE3 CORE1_TO_DMVPN CORE1_TO_RAVPN
route-map CORE1 permit 20
 match ip address CORE1_TO_INTERNET
 set interface Dialer2
```

CORE2,CORE3 είναι τα LAN των spokes

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω:



```
r1#ping 8.8.8.8 source Dialer 2
Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 8.8.8.8, timeout is 2 seconds:
Packet sent with a source address of 94.64.93.18
!!!!!
Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 48/50/52 ms

r1#ping 8.8.8.8 source Dialer 1
Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 8.8.8.8, timeout is 2 seconds:
Packet sent with a source address of 46.246.185.92
.....
Success rate is 0 percent (0/5)
```

To traceroute παίζει:



```
Από Dialer2 :

r1#traceroute
Protocol [ip]:
Target IP address: 8.8.8.8
Source address: 94.64.93.18
Numeric display [n]: y
Timeout in seconds [3]:
Probe count [3]:
Minimum Time to Live [1]:
Maximum Time to Live [30]:
Port Number [33434]:
Loose, Strict, Record, Timestamp, Verbose[none]: Verbose
Loose, Strict, Record, Timestamp, Verbose[V]:
Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 8.8.8.8
VRF info: (vrf in name/id, vrf out name/id)
  1 80.106.108.57 8 msec
    213.16.246.12 20 msec
    80.106.108.57 4 msec
  2 213.16.250.98 !A
    79.128.240.201 4 msec *

Από Dialer1:

r1#traceroute
Protocol [ip]:
Target IP address: 8.8.8.8
Source address: 46.246.185.92
Numeric display [n]: y
Timeout in seconds [3]:
Probe count [3]:
Minimum Time to Live [1]:
Maximum Time to Live [30]:
Port Number [33434]:
Loose, Strict, Record, Timestamp, Verbose[none]: Verbose
Loose, Strict, Record, Timestamp, Verbose[V]:
Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 8.8.8.8
VRF info: (vrf in name/id, vrf out name/id)
  1  *
    213.16.246.12 28 msec *
  2 213.16.250.97 28 msec *  28 msec
  3  *
    213.16.247.13 28 msec *
  4 209.85.173.236 44 msec *  44 msec
  5  *
    108.170.250.177 40 msec *
  6 108.170.235.131 48 msec *
    216.239.43.127 40 msec
  7  *
    8.8.8.8 44 msec *
```

*Δεν γίνεται σωστά route traffic από το Dialer1 interface!!!!!*

Ο λόγος που χρειάζομαι το routing είναι για να στήσω Remote Access VPN από στο Dialer1 interface.

----------

